# D2 mit LOD - Battle.net Login unmöglich



## SirRobin (30. März 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe mir zur Feier des Tages neulich von der PC Games die Diablo 2 Version installiert und jetzt noch LOD dazu besorgt; leider kann ich mich damit nicht im Battle.net einloggen, ich bekomme eine ganz komische Fehlermeldung in der Art von "nicht möglich, Seriennummern passen nicht zusammen"

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt? Mit der D2 Installation konnte ich zumindest noch ins Battle.net rein, jetzt mit LOD geht das nicht meh.

Neuinstallieren? Oder liegts an der PC Games Version?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. März 2009)

Erstmal bitte einen Screenshot von der genauen Fehlermeldung, bitte.

Außerdem folgendes:
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du D2 normal gekauft hast, die Erweiterung aber aus der PC Games hast?
Könnte sein, dass du dann sowohl D2 als auch die Erweiterung aus der PC Games haben musst (bzw. PC Action), da solltest du aber mal direkt dort beim Support anfragen.


----------



## SirRobin (30. März 2009)

Nein, die Diablo 2 Version war vor ein paar Jahren mal auf der PC Games, die Erweiterung habe ich mir regulär im Laden gekauft ;-)


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. März 2009)

Okay.
Könnte sein, dass diese beiden Versionen nicht kompatibel sind.
Also am besten mal eine Mail an die PC Games Redaktion schreiben und nachfragen.

Außerdem fehlt der Screenshot noch. ;D


----------



## Sulli (2. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Okay.
> Könnte sein, dass diese beiden Versionen nicht kompatibel sind.
> Also am besten mal eine Mail an die PC Games Redaktion schreiben und nachfragen.
> 
> Außerdem fehlt der Screenshot noch. ;D



Ich habe auch die Dia2 aus dem heft und ne gekaufte Exp. und es geht einwandfrei. Musst mal genauer beschreiben was für ne Fehlermeldung du hast bzw. wie du es Installiert hast ...Man kann den Patch nach jeder Install. von Dia2 und die Erweiterung machen oder wenn man beides drauf hat .. musst mal schaun wie du es gemacht hast und ob es damit zusammenhängt


----------



## SirRobin (2. April 2009)

Ich habe D2 von der Heft CD installiert und gepatcht, LOD habe ich erst danach gekauft und installiert und dann gepatcht. Wie hast du das gemacht? D2 installiert, dann LOD und dann den Patch für LOD?

Meine Fehlermeldung sagt ja aus das die Produktkeys irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen...


----------



## bliblubb (2. April 2009)

wie oben gesagt mach mal nen screenshot


----------



## Sulli (2. April 2009)

SirRobin schrieb:


> Ich habe D2 von der Heft CD installiert und gepatcht, LOD habe ich erst danach gekauft und installiert und dann gepatcht. Wie hast du das gemacht? D2 installiert, dann LOD und dann den Patch für LOD?
> 
> Meine Fehlermeldung sagt ja aus das die Produktkeys irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen...



Also, bei mir geht beides .. ob nun erst Dia2 und patch oder  beides und patch .. aber mal was anderes .. haste die Filme auch mit Install? oder nur bis Mehrspielermodus?
Wäre auch nett wenn du die fehlermeldung mit reinschreiben würdest, Oder kann es sein das du den Code etwas verkehrt eingetragen hast ?
ansonsten installiere Dia2 und die Exp. und patch es dann.. dann schreib mal obs funkt oder wenn nicht was du für ne fehlermeldung du bekommst.. Was du noch probieren solltest nach dem deinstallen das du auch die Regest. aufräumst und die Blizz Ordner löscht. Nicht das da auch noch was drinsteht welches fehlermeldungen bringt .. aber probieren macht schlau ^^.. Bin mal gespannt ob wir es zum laufen bekommen ^^
Ausführen - Regedit -       Hkey_currend_User-  Software-   ( Battle.net + Blizzard entert. ) aber erst in die Ordner schaun ob da noch zb was von wow zb drin ist .. dann nur Dia2 löschen .. ansonsten kannst alles löschen 
Das selbe bei     Hkey_lokal_Machine


----------



## Zoidberg5103 (8. April 2009)

Geh mal auf die Serverliste.
Sind diese Server drin?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=a...ost&id=7221

Wenn ja, musst du diesen Fix ausführen:

http://ingame.ingame.de/filebase/index.php...25&fid=1445

Hatte das selbe Problem


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Also, bei mir geht beides .. ob nun erst Dia2 und patch oder  beides und patch .. aber mal was anderes .. haste die Filme auch mit Install? oder nur bis Mehrspielermodus?
> Wäre auch nett wenn du die fehlermeldung mit reinschreiben würdest, Oder kann es sein das du den Code etwas verkehrt eingetragen hast ?
> ansonsten installiere Dia2 und die Exp. und patch es dann.. dann schreib mal obs funkt oder wenn nicht was du für ne fehlermeldung du bekommst.. Was du noch probieren solltest nach dem deinstallen das du auch die Regest. aufräumst und die Blizz Ordner löscht. Nicht das da auch noch was drinsteht welches fehlermeldungen bringt .. aber probieren macht schlau ^^.. Bin mal gespannt ob wir es zum laufen bekommen ^^
> Ausführen - Regedit -       Hkey_currend_User-  Software-   ( Battle.net + Blizzard entert. ) aber erst in die Ordner schaun ob da noch zb was von wow zb drin ist .. dann nur Dia2 löschen .. ansonsten kannst alles löschen
> Das selbe bei     Hkey_lokal_Machine


1. Kann man den Code nicht "verkehrt" eintragen, da sich das Spiel mit einem falschen Code nicht installieren lässt.
2. Trägt D2 die Keys nicht in die Registry ein, sondern schreibt sie verschlüsselt in die Spieldateien von D2. Daher wird ein Löschen von Informationen in der Registry nichts bewirken ausser dass D2 vermutlich nicht mehr läuft. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Keys erneut einzugeben ist, das Deinstallationsprogramm durchlaufen zu lassen und D2 neu zu installieren.
3. Versuch mal was Zoidberg vorgeschlagen hat, wenn das nichts hilft schaue 4.
4. Ist die Fehlermeldung definitiv komisch. Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern dass Blizzard vor ein paar Jahren nen Patch rausgebracht hat nachdem viele Spieler ein Problem mit ihren Keys hatten. Am besten fragst Du daher beim Blizzard-Support nach (sofern es den für D2 überhaupt noch gibt) oder kaufst Dir halt kurz einfach das Spiel neu, kostet ja fast nichts mehr mittlerweile.


----------

